# Pest Police: Chickens and Bug Control



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Pest Police: Chickens and Bug Control



> A popular selling point when it comes to owning chickens is the pest control they provide. Through their daily routine of moving about and scratching for food, chickens are actually doing us a great service. This is because the things we find to be nuisances are to a chicken quite delicious. It is not only the creepy crawly things you see that chickens will feast on, but also the ones you cannot see. Anything moving on blades of grass or atop soil is fair and easy game, but the hunt does not...


Read more about this article here...


----------

